# Ebling back blade for sale.



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a 16' twin cylinder, spreader compatible & non-dually, Ebling back blade for sale. I bought it new in 2013 and really haven't it the last couple of seasons. The hitch and wiring are staying on the truck until a deal reached, and then it will be removed. It's on a 2003 Chevy 2500hd long bed truck. I believe that the hitch will work on Chevys up to 2007(classic style). $5000.00 ****please note that the pictures are from last season****
please PM me your cell# if interested

John


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Are the QD arms welded on or bolted on?


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

Welded


----------



## madskier1986 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice blade. How well does it work with the salter?


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

It works perfectly...the Salt Dogg is a standard chute With No Mods


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

madskier1986 said:


> Nice blade. How well does it work with the salter?


We've got 2 like this now with SaltMutt's. As was said by the seller, it works great.

Too bad the QD is welded.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Too bad the QD is welded.


Wye is this sulch a bad thing?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> Wye is this sulch a bad thing?


The older ones have the forks welded on instead of bolted on. Meaning you have to either cut the forks off and move them, or buy an entire QD to change brands of truck.

Bolt on, depending on truck brands involved, can just be flipped around and bolted back up and you're good to go. Or if you need longer forks, order them and unbolt the old ones, bolt the new ones on, and you're ready to go.

Pretty much, on the older style, unless you've got the same truck it came off of to put it on, then it's not a simple changeover.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> The older ones have the forks welded on instead of bolted on. Meaning you have to either cut the forks off and move them, or buy an entire QD to change brands of truck.
> 
> Bolt on, depending on truck brands involved, can just be flipped around and bolted back up and you're good to go. Or if you need longer forks, order them and unbolt the old ones, bolt the new ones on, and you're ready to go.
> 
> Pretty much, on the older style, unless you've got the same truck it came off of to put it on, then it's not a simple changeover.


All right now I'm with you, so unless you have fab skills and the tools needed going to a Ford would/could be a hurdle.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes. This isn't as simple as buy a new truck mount and go like a Boss plow would be for example. The plows are brand specific, and in some cases the length of the forks are brand and truck bed length (sb vs lb) specific. Hitches can also be the same way. Long bed vs short bed Chevy/GMC for example are different hitches for sure, and I'm fairly sure the forks are different lengths.

The spacing between the forks are different between brand of truck, and the moldboard width varies from single wheel trucks to dual wheel trucks also. The newer plows the wing brackets can be unbolted and widened to go from SRW-DRW.

Sorry to muck up the OP's thread but it's easy to get yourself in a position on these things that you've got more than the cost of new in them, unless you know what you're doing and what you're looking at, and what questions to ask.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Guess the best thing would to be get a S/N and call Ebling to get a better understanding of what wood be involved.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

So does that mean you want it Jon


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> Guess the best thing would to be get a S/N and call Ebling to get a better understanding of what wood be involved.


Easiest thing is to know year make and model of what it is currently on, and the bed length of the truck it's on. Call them with that info and the rest is easy.

FYI, 99-16 Super Duty (250/350) is all the same. Ebling will tell you the hitch changes in either 05 or 08, but all that changes is there's a hole that needs to be drilled into the hitch for a rivet head on the newer trucks. But you'll have a hard time buying one for a Super Duty on here before me...I grab every one I can that's priced correctly.
Don't know about GM, as I have no desire to own their fine quality vehicles.

Dodge is pretty easy, but not as clear cut as Ford is.


----------



## Blaine4450 (Aug 14, 2009)

Is this still available?


----------



## kennyplay (Nov 19, 2017)

cjwoz said:


> I have a 16' twin cylinder, spreader compatible & non-dually, Ebling back blade for sale. I bought it new in 2013 and really haven't it the last couple of seasons. The hitch and wiring are staying on the truck until a deal reached, and then it will be removed. It's on a 2003 Chevy 2500hd long bed truck. I believe that the hitch will work on Chevys up to 2007(classic style). $5000.00 ****please note that the pictures are from last season****
> please PM me your cell# if interested
> 
> John
> ...


 Hello. I have a Silverado 2500 he. Is this still available??? Thanks


----------

